
Apple will fix iPhone 6 Plus 'touch disease,' for $149 - altstar
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/17/apple-will-fix-iphone-6-plus-touch-disease-for-149/
======
basicplus2
Errrrr... fixing a design fault should be for free!

